# Heartly Flip kick stand case for LG G2



## beingGamer (Nov 14, 2014)

Posting this review to guide those who see such flip stand cases online but cant really decide whether to buy them or not. because they dont give a proper understanding of size.

Background-
Initially started searching for a case for my new LG G2 locally, but even some good known shops also didnt have any cxase for it. So decided to buy one online because there were lot of available.

This time decided to try out Amazon.in
First exp with Amazon.in


Spoiler



Placed order on 11th Nov.
On placing order showed max delivery date as 22nd Nov, but it got reduced marginally till it reached in my hands.
When it reached to Bhiwandi sort facility (12th Nov) the delivery date changed to 15th Nov and on the same day it changed to 13th Nov when the package was received at Mumbai sort facility.
Received the case on 14th Nov.

I had given my home address but when it came I was at work so the delivery guy called me. I asked whether he can deliver it to one of my known shop nearby and he delivered it without any complains. :thumbsup:

Packaging was not that good for the actual product however the outer bag from amazon was good.



Price: 899/-

*Images here - LG G2 Heartly flip kick stand case - Imgur*

The case contains 2 parts. outer is the hard cover protecting the corners & holding the inner soft cover tightly.

It was easy to fit in the mobile. However at first when I put the mobile with both the parts attached it didnt properly hold at the bottom left corner.
Later I removed the outer cover and put only inner cover on the phone, and then attached the outer cover and it was all well.

The case is little heavy and seems worth for Rs. 899/-
LG G2 is a slim phone but having this case will make it little broad, though it was easy to put in & out of jeans.

I am sure this case can provide solid protection for the phone.

+1 to Heartly & Amazon.in
Link to case : Heartly Flip Kick Stand Hard Dual Armor Hybrid Bumper Back Case Cover For LG Optimus G2 D802 - Black: Buy Heartly Flip Kick Stand Hard Dual Armor Hybrid Bumper Back Case Cover For LG Optimus G2 D802 - Black Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------

